# Age For Viewing Pups



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hi All

At what age do you let potential puppy buyers view your litter of puppies. 
I do not let people view till 5-6 weeks depending on how the litter is.
So what do you all do??????


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hard to say i wait until i feel mum and pups are ready so will say 4-6 weeks but i also keep pups at least until they are 8-10 weeks i think 6 weeks is way to young to go to new home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

When I had my litters I let interested parties come and view the puppies at 4 weeks old - I also made sure shoes were taken off before they entered the house and they washed their hands before handling the puppies


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont let people visit puppies untill they are 4-5 weeks old


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

2 off our pups were viewd at 3 weeks by "local" people but were not touched. They have been viewing their chosen pups every week since. All other pups have had viewings from 5 weeks.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

We had our whelping box in the conservatory in the old house (winter and heated, so no heat regulation problems) which had awoindow from thelivign room to the conservatory. So I let people visit as much as they liked from about a week old, when Mum was settled (In fact, she would probably have welcomed anyone the night of the births! ) but on the understanding they coul dlook at the pups through the window and I would hold them up for them to see, but they couldn't go in the room with the pups until 4 weeks old due to the infection risk. 

From 4 weeks, they could go in, shoes off, washed hands. Most people chose their pups at 4 weeks, as all have gone to pet homes. 

I preferred it that way as I got to meet the new owners more. Most visited 2-3 times a week before they could even go in with the pups.


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

Puppies should never be taken from their mother until they are at least eight weeks old. some breeds can be more advanced than others and the difference of a week can mean the difference between being self sufficient and being able to eat, drink and socialise or still being close to the mother and wary of adults and other dogs.Eight weeks is the minimum age for a puppy to leave the litter. It is also illegal in some states/areas for breeders to sell any puppy under the age of eight weeks. For maximum benefits though, it really is best to wait until twelve weeks before separating a pup from his mother and littermates. Puppies learn restraint and proper pay, including some bite inhibition from each other. For a well adjusted family member, leave him with his family until he's twelve weeks old.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have had people visit the pups yesterday and they are 3 weeks bearing in mind ours are in the house so if we dont want anybody to see them then we dont have any visitors at all lol we dont have a separate room for them at the mo due to the fact that my mother lives with us so the bungalow is pretty full, our pups normally start going to their new homes from 7 weeks but then we are talking a bigger breed than the chinese crested, and dachshunds etc the small breeds like the spitz stayed until they were 8 maybe 9 weeks in the only one litter we ever had


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Most of mine are going on the 16th of dec ,they will be 8 weeksall though i will be letting one go at 7 weeks cause the family whom have bought him cant make it mid week


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

samaria said:


> Puppies should never be taken from their mother until they are at least eight weeks old. some breeds can be more advanced than others and the difference of a week can mean the difference between being self sufficient and being able to eat, drink and socialise or still being close to the mother and wary of adults and other dogs.Eight weeks is the minimum age for a puppy to leave the litter. It is also illegal in some states/areas for breeders to sell any puppy under the age of eight weeks. For maximum benefits though, it really is best to wait until twelve weeks before separating a pup from his mother and littermates. Puppies learn restraint and proper pay, including some bite inhibition from each other. For a well adjusted family member, leave him with his family until he's twelve weeks old.


I perdsonally feel 12 weeks is too old for a puppy to leave and adjust to new owners/ home. I have Toy Breeds and they are mostly ready to go at 8-9weeks. I have kept pups till 14weeks and find they take a lot longer to settle to a change. At 14 weeks as well he was totally seperate from Mum, had already established his own space and personallity


----------

